# New Pb Moderator!!!



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

Hear Ye! Hear Ye! Hear Ye!

The Puritan Board is proud to announce the newest, latest, and greatest moderator to ever grace this Board!!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it James White?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2008)

He's trying to be funny. It's a picture of Ergun Caner, a shrill anti-Calvinist.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

What is today's date?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2008)

Ugh. I've always thought April Fool's Day jokes were silly.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ugh. I've always thought April Fool's Day jokes were silly.


Well, now that you mention it, Rich, what is Matt going to come up with? He's laid a few eggs in the past. (One that was really classic was offering up his entire library to give away. What made things really interesting was that he wrote out the title and author of each and every book. I guess it's not surprising, coming from a card divinator.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. I've always thought April Fool's Day jokes were silly.
> ...



I don't know what he has planned. He's been kind of scarce. Usually jokes like that aren't discussed ahead of time.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


I get it. He's the owner, and he lets you guys run the show.

Kinda makes you wonder what trick he has up his sleeve. Then again, I think I'll go watch a hockey fight.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was like, what do we need with all these moderators?

Ugh, I'd better be prepared. It's going to be an interesting day at school.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2008)

The fact that you confused James White with Ergun Caner is hilarious, but you may realize that already, i.e. you said it to be funny.

If not, then... LOL


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 1, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > JasonGoodwin said:
> ...



Hey Jason, I have a better - no, funnier April Fools thread title:

*Sabres Clinch Playoff Berth!*


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Apr 1, 2008)

It also looks like Scott Clark after he may've put on some weight.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 1, 2008)

Since Scott Clark started hanging with Donald Trump he doesn't really look like that anymore. He's more..... I don't know..... trumpy?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 1, 2008)

April Fools. It seems like we may all be fools today,


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 1, 2008)

new moderator? I hope he turns out to be better than that new admin fella! Whooaoooo boy! JUst a short time with him and all chaos broke loose!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 1, 2008)

Ergun Caner as the new moderator?!? Who picked him, Norm Geisler or David Hunt?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> It also looks like Scott Clark after he may've put on some weight.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. I've always thought April Fool's Day jokes were silly.
> ...



I forgot about that. That was definitely the best April Fools joke here since I've been on the PB. He had a lot of people fooled.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


Is that no pun intended about Matt?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 1, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...


Well, this is no April Fools' Joke: Sabres just beat Toronto 4-3 in a shootout that went 6 rounds.

Let me ask you this: what if, with all of the insurmountable odds stacked against them, the Sabres do indeed make the playoffs? Wouldn't the joke be on you instead of me?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 2, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > JasonGoodwin said:
> ...



Then YES!


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> He's trying to be funny. It's a picture of Ergun Caner, a shrill anti-Calvinist.


Funny, I have found anti-Calvinist in general to be shrill. (I love the word shrill!)


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

Ergun,
Still waiting on that debate w/ James White.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 14, 2008)

James,
Still waiting on you to acknowledge that you were trying to stack the deck against the Caner brothers...


----------



## Zenas (Apr 14, 2008)

Gage Browning said:


> Ergun,
> Still waiting on that debate w/ James White.


----------



## Zenas (Apr 14, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> James,
> Still waiting on you to acknowledge that you were trying to stack the deck against the Caner brothers...



What did you want him to do? Promise to not study at all before the debate, limit himself to half of the speaking time of the Caners, and have a surgeon give him a lobotomy? 

The deck would have still been stacked. 

Even when you tie an arm behind their back, the Globetrotters are still going to beat the team of 10 year olds down the street.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 14, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> James,
> Still waiting on you to acknowledge that you were trying to stack the deck against the Caner brothers...



More government huh? Sounds like "we are the government and we're here to help" is the new motto for some on this board!


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 14, 2008)

JasonGoodwin said:


> James,
> Still waiting on you to acknowledge that you were trying to stack the deck against the Caner brothers...



Stacked w/ 66 books Ergun...


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 19, 2008)

*Let the facts speak for themselves...*



Zenas said:


> JasonGoodwin said:
> 
> 
> > James,
> ...


Respectfully, I say that you are being facetious.

Read this: Home Site of Ergun Caner » A Statement from Ergun Caner regarding the Baptists and Calvinism Debate

The Caners were more than willing to debate Msrs. White and Ascol. It appears that every confessor out there (including Steve Camp) thinks otherwise.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, since we're talking about James White, I do have to give him credit for this: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-eAg7Z6m1Q]YouTube - The Insulting Richard Dawkins[/ame]

It's a splendid reply to a shallow-minded example of primordial ooze.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 19, 2008)

If I may share an observation of a non-Calvinist brother who also serves as teaching staff at Liberty University... This dear brother of mine was a former professor of mine at SWBTS and is now teaching at Liberty U. I love him dearly. Because of me, he remains open in his love for Calvinists. But what saddens him and discourages him is seeing Calvinists poke fun and mock non-Calvinists like in the manner here.

He has seen repeatedly that whenever Calvinists gather together, they tend to make fun of non-Calvinists. But when non-Calvinists gather together, they don't make fun of Calvinists. They talk about sharing Christ with the lost world.

And if anyone wishes to object to this observation, please first consult with Tom Ascol, as he too readily agrees with this all-too-frequent sinful habit among Calvinists. And let's not also forget that Tom Ascol and Ergun Caner are dear friends together. I don't think Tom Ascol would find this thread humorous.

So, I humbly beg to reconsider this April Fool's joke.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

servantofmosthigh said:


> If I may share an observation of a non-Calvinist brother who also serves as teaching staff at Liberty University... This dear brother of mine was a former professor of mine at SWBTS and is now teaching at Liberty U. I love him dearly. Because of me, he remains open in his love for Calvinists. But what saddens him and discourages him is seeing Calvinists poke fun and mock non-Calvinists like in the manner here.
> 
> He has seen repeatedly that whenever Calvinists gather together, they tend to make fun of non-Calvinists. But when non-Calvinists gather together, they don't make fun of Calvinists. They talk about sharing Christ with the lost world.
> 
> ...



This point is well taken, generally. 

But considering the comments the Caner brothers. have left on the Founders blog over the years I have a hard time believing that Ergun Caner and Tom Ascol are "dear friends." And a Calvinist would have to get up real early in the morning to be more harshly critical of non-Calvinists than the Caners are of Calvinistic Baptists. They were sharply critical of the "Building Bridges" conference and nothing I've ever seen from them indicates that they are interested in building any bridges at all with Calvinistic Baptists.


----------



## caddy (Apr 19, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Since Scott Clark started hanging with Donald Trump he doesn't really look like that anymore. He's more..... I don't know..... trumpy?


 
The R.Scottald !


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Apr 20, 2008)

servantofmosthigh said:


> If I may share an observation of a non-Calvinist brother who also serves as teaching staff at Liberty University... This dear brother of mine was a former professor of mine at SWBTS and is now teaching at Liberty U. I love him dearly. Because of me, he remains open in his love for Calvinists. But what saddens him and discourages him is seeing Calvinists poke fun and mock non-Calvinists like in the manner here.
> 
> He has seen repeatedly that whenever Calvinists gather together, they tend to make fun of non-Calvinists. But when non-Calvinists gather together, they don't make fun of Calvinists. They talk about sharing Christ with the lost world.
> 
> ...


Will, it was meant as a joke, considering how some people in here have a real disdain for Dr. Ergun Caner. It has become a real tit-for-tat in a rather unpleasant way for some...

On a sidenote, if the mods so desire to close this, have at it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2008)

I think this one's long outlived any usefulness it may have had.


----------

